# GOSH



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Has anyone been watching the documentary about Great Ormond Street Hospital


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes i have, i think all the staff there do an amazing job.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, I used to work there (not on ITU) but I recognized lots of the doctors  

One nurse interviewed said (and sorry if this upsets anyone) she sometimes feels that they just keep on and on with some of these children but if they were beloved pets they would be released from their pain long before. That really struck a cord with me, it was a major factor in my decision to give up nursing   

I worked in PITU at Guys - it's a hard, hard job


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> One nurse interviewed said (and sorry if this upsets anyone) she sometimes feels that they just keep on and on with some of these children but if they were beloved pets they would be released from their pain long before. That really struck a cord with me, it was a major factor in my decision to give up nursing


It seems to be the way these days  I work on an adult ITU and we spend weeks keeping elderly people alive who just want to die with a bit of dignity and without pain 

No way could I ever work on a PICU. I did a few weeks at B'ham Children's PICU when I did my ITU course and it really upset me


----------



## sparkly jewel (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been watching this.  My daughter was treated at gt ormond street when she was four when she was seriously ill with encephalitus, fortunately she made a full recovery.

 

I find it heart wrenching to watch but strangely compelling.  I recognised the consultant from neurology who came down to assess the baby who had bleeds on her brain.

I thought my daughter was seriously ill when she was there and she was but in comparison she wasn't.  I was a bit naive really and quite shocked how ill these poor poor children are but could totally empathise with the parents having been there, that desperate nedd for your child to be well, that feeeling of gt ormond street can fix it, they can wave a magic wand.  Those are feelings I will never forget  

Is it on next week?  Or was that the last one.  I watched both episodes.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi mum22, it's ages since I spoke to you   I'm not sure if it's on again, I now realize from what you just said that I've not see the first one, I though the one I watched the other day was the first   

But about GOSH it's certainly not a place I ever want to go back to, now, as a mother    and I'm certain I could never nurse at such a high level again, I don't think I'd cope at all


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

oh indeed I have been watching it slinky, I was so upset this week, poor Uzoma and I agree it's feeling the desp need for their children to be ok that really gets me... I can so feel it with them and how I would feel... :-(

what a tough job I would def be in an emotional state, I did find it hard seeing the MDT disucss the 'patients' I know of course it happens and they have to but it felt really stark to me as a viewer with my heart breaking, all I can see in my head now is that lil Uzoma working so hard to breathe and how her big eyes were just looking at the nurses.... :-(


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

BG/Mum 22 - its a 3 part series with the last one next week 

I have been glued to this, I sobbed my way through both episodes and am amazed by the work that goes on there. I feel so desperately lucky to have not had to call on these services.



❁BG2007❁ said:


> One nurse interviewed said (and sorry if this upsets anyone) she sometimes feels that they just keep on and on with some of these children but if they were beloved pets they would be released from their pain long before. That really struck a cord with me, it was a major factor in my decision to give up nursing


I thought it was so refreshingly honest for someone to be able to say that, especially in their job - it must be so hard to do it every day.


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi

I am a band 6 on PICU in leicester. I am so pleased about the mature and informed way these programmes have been done. 

I know it was incredibly sad but I think they made the right decisions for the children involved. My heart goes out to the families involved. How brave to allow their children to be filmed at that difficult time.

PICU can be a sad place at times but it can also be an incredible place. I cant imagine doing any other job now. I have also done adult and neonatal ITU in the past.


----------



## sparkly jewel (Jan 25, 2006)

Bg - hello again  

Glad your two are both doing well   

As a mother i couldn't go back there either  .  I did try once just to show my daughter and to say thanks to some of the nurses but I just couldnt go inside, major panic attack 

Not sure how i can watch the programme to be honest but then time is a good healer .  It is nine and a half years ago now.

Will def be watching next weeks episode


----------

